# spur 0 der hdd überschrieben!



## wo0zy (5. Januar 2002)

hi, ein virus hat die spur 0 einer hdd überschrieben, wie kann ich das wieder gerade biegen??


----------



## Dunsti (6. Januar 2002)

probiers mal so:

a>fdisk /mbr

natürlich von ner Bootdiskette, wo auch FDISK drauf is 

Dunsti

PS: ach ja ... die Daten sind danach allerdings weg


----------

